
Not one, but many "gPhones" in the works - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070802-not-one-gphone-but-many-in-the-works-report.html
======
ph0rque
This is something that was mentioned in the wsj article as well:

>As you would expect, Google is not ready to become a cellular provider just
yet. Even if the company succeeds at the 700MHz spectrum auction, it will be a
long time before it can compete with the likes of Verizon or AT&T as a
carrier. Infrastructure can't be built overnight.

Here's a theory: if google wins the 700MHz auction, they just buy one of the
carriers for their infrastructure. Is this feasible?

